# Trialschuhe?



## dane08 (11. Oktober 2006)

ich wollte mal fragen ob sich die anschaffung von trialschuhen lohnt. Bringt die weiche sohle einem was ,oder fährt es sich genauso wie mit einem normalen bmx schuh?


----------



## Schevron (11. Oktober 2006)

also der grip is meiner meinung nach schon sehr genial mit trialschuhen. Meine Monty sind in der hinsicht super. allerdings sind eben diese monty vom seitenhalt, zb an nem hang sehr bescheiden. man bekommt auch mit der zeit in den dingern nen "X-Fuß" dh kippt so nach innen weg. ich überlege zur zeit ev mal die Coustelier zu probieren. Die Koxx haben den ruf nicht sehr lange zu halten. ansonsten hab ich auch noch nichts wirklich negatives über skaterschuhe gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBASStian (11. Oktober 2006)

Das mit den Koxx hört man schon, aber meine halten super lange. Empfehlenswert. Vor allem in Zeiten, in denen ein guter Skateschuh auch knapp hundert euro kostet.


----------



## misanthropia (11. Oktober 2006)

adidas samba :thumbsup:


----------



## ToBlind (11. Oktober 2006)

Ich kann die 661 Dully Taki empfehlen -> Die Sohle "klebt" wirklich an den Pedalen und die Dinger haben auch einen Knöchelschutz  

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=b1c71690-9bf8-4da5-8dfd-f18b7fc501fa


----------



## jockie (11. Oktober 2006)

misanthropia schrieb:


> adidas samba :thumbsup:



Kann ich auch nur empfehlen!

Einzige Mankos sind, dass sie null Knöchelschutz haben und dass
die Schnürsenkel recht oft aufgehen, kann man aber ja tauschen.
Klebe mir die Knöchel vor dem Fahren immer doppelt mit Pflastern; 
schaue demnächst aber mal nach puren Knöchelschonern oder 
bastele mir etwas.


----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Oktober 2006)

Trialschuhe sind zwar gut und schön, aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Ein guter Schuh tuts auch. Ich achte beim Schuhkauf halt drauf, das die Sohle schön weich ist.


----------



## snake999acid (12. Oktober 2006)

Vans off the wall  gibt nix besseres als Vans mit waffelsohle ^^


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (13. Oktober 2006)

snake999acid schrieb:


> Vans off the wall  gibt nix besseres als Vans mit waffelsohle ^^



Haste mal ein Foto?


----------



## *Sickboy* (13. Oktober 2006)

Bin auch für Vans, auf jeden Fall!!!


----------



## dane08 (13. Oktober 2006)

gibs die auch in größe 49?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pankowtrialer (13. Oktober 2006)

größe 49? das sind ja kindersärge *lol*


----------



## snake999acid (13. Oktober 2006)

denk mal schon dass es die so groß gibt ^^ kA gug mal auf vans.com oda so


----------



## Spezialistz (14. Oktober 2006)

ja, die gibt es in 49. ist glaub, dass im vans store das grÃ¶Ãte. 
meine vans kauf ich immer ein nem vans laden in holland. da kosten die ca. 30â¬ weniger, als hier.


----------



## biketrialer (15. Oktober 2006)

dane08 schrieb:


> ich wollte mal fragen ob sich die anschaffung von trialschuhen lohnt. Bringt die weiche sohle einem was ,oder fährt es sich genauso wie mit einem normalen bmx schuh?



trialschuhe taugen nix und sind viel zu teuer, vans sind ebenfalls zu teuer weil nach 1 jahr sind die schuhe bei täglichem trialen eh im arsch ,egal was die gekostet ham
hol dir ein paar sneakers im supersonderangebot  die halten genauso lang und fahren sich genauso gut, musst halt drauf achten das die en ebene gummisohle ham!


----------



## misanthropia (15. Oktober 2006)

zum thema 49... schneid doch vorne einfach ein Loch rein. dann gucken zwar die zehen raus aber die brauchst zum fahren doch eh nicht...


----------



## Moppel_kopp (15. Oktober 2006)

jo, habe die Vans Sk8 High 
 hier en bild http://i8.ebayimg.com/03/i/06/78/b2/6c_2.JPG
haben ne super sohle, weich und dieses waben profil von unten, und halten tun die auch

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (15. Oktober 2006)

biketrialer schrieb:


> hol dir ein paar sneakers im supersonderangebot  die halten genauso lang und fahren sich genauso gut, musst halt drauf achten das die en ebene gummisohle ham!





Yo, 

http://www.mtb-news.de:80/forum/[UR...img183/4161/trialschuheoa0.th.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Deichmann 19,95


----------



## KermitB4 (15. Oktober 2006)

Hi Mitleif,

genau die fahre ich auch bzw. ein paar alte K-Swiss. Die sind mir lange gut! Da brauche ich keine schuhe fÃ¼r 60 â¬, lieber mal Ã¶fters neue.

MFG


----------



## fahrbereit (16. Oktober 2006)

JO
Ich hab auch "nur" 20â¬ Schuhe von Victory die den bisherigen Beschreibungen und Kriterien bis auf den Preis entsprechen. Daher gleich zwei paar gekauft und halten nach Ã¼ber nem Jahr allround-tortouren mit auge zudrÃ¼cken immernoch...

Muss aber dazu sagen, das ich auf der Suche nach solchen SchnÃ¤ppchen immer ein paar Tage Einkaufstour benÃ¶tige, weil meiner Meinung nach alles andere bis knapp 50â¬ zum biken nichts taugt!(Im Sinne von: Da kann ich dann den Zehner o. Zwannie noch drauf packen und mir gleich was richtiges holen)

Weiche Sohle ->WICHTIG!


----------



## Schevron (17. Oktober 2006)

hab sie bisher noch nicht ausgiebig gestestet, nur mal n paar minuten damit aufm rad gewesen. Aber ich kann nur sagen, mit den normalen VP pedalen und nur dem äußeren Käfig grippen die Pervers, da der käfig teilweise zwischen die blöcke geht. grip fast wie Clickies, aber man kann jederzeit absteigen.

Gibts/gabs bei Deichmann für 10 Öros. Ich werd demnächst nochmal auf pirsch gehen und hoffe noch welche davon zu ergattern


----------



## trialsrider (17. Oktober 2006)

Trotz perversesten Plattformpedalen haben meine Oakley Schuhe sau lange gehalten und der grip war auch göttlich!

Okay so billig wie Deichmann sind se wahrscheinlich net! Aber haben jetzt aufjedenfall über 1,5 Jahre gehalten jetzt gehen sie an der Ferse (innen) kaputt weil ich sie immer so angezogen hab ohne auf und zu schnüren!

Aber sonst echt geil die Dinger die Sohle und alles hält ewig!  
Ach das Model heisst "Spline" 


Martin


----------



## soma (17. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

wollt auch mal meinen Senf hinzugeben 

Finde ebenfalls, dass das Gummi der Sohle relativ weich sein sollte, damit man guten Grip hat. Ansonsten mag ich es lieber, wenn die Sohle im Ganzen ehr steifer ist. Fahre seit jahren mit Circa (CM902, CM701) und Clae (Paige) Schuhen. Allerdings sind die von mir benutzten Modelle älter und werden nicht mehr hergestellt :'(

Habe hier irgendwann im Forum ein Bild von interessanten Schuhen gesehen, weiß aber leider nicht mehr von wem das gepostet wurde.
Hab's zum Glück gespeichert...





Weiß jemand, was das für Schuhe sind (Firma / Modell)?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (17. Oktober 2006)

sind auf jeden fall vans! beim model bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher... vlt. rowley?


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Oktober 2006)

die ganz normalen geoff rowley sind super. die rowley xl haben ne zu weiche sohle. nach kurzer zeit sind löcher drin. die rowley slims sind eher was zum rumlaufen.
ich habe mir vor kurzem die vans noskool gekauft. die sohle ist relativ weich (aber nicht zu weich, wie bei den rowley xl), aber die schicht zwischen fuß und sohle ist hart. also grip ohne ende, aber der fuß wird nicht so durchgeknickt.
muss sagen: spitzen schuh!
vans tnt halten auch sehr lange. die sohle hat ne härtere mischung als die der noskool. 

ach...vans gibt es bis größe 52.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Oktober 2006)

ich hatte mal die vans...XPT oder irgendwie so, bin mir nciht mehr sicher, aber die waren top, lange gehalten und top sohle, und bei ebay neu nur 40 öcken


----------



## Spezialistz (17. Oktober 2006)

rowley XLT meinst du sicher. ja, die sind auch super. meine freundin hatte die lange. mit rowley XL meinte ich die XL, XL 2 und XL III.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. Oktober 2006)

ja genau XLT. aba die waren kein rowley modell sondern irgendein anderer skater, hab aba den namen vergessen, aber wayne.


----------



## Eisbein (17. Oktober 2006)

also, ich trialte bis jetzt mit einfachen laufschuhen von asics (50â¬), die sind ganz gut, also grip. nur nach 2jahren sind die dinger richtig fertig. Jo dann hab ich manchmal kletterschue (glatte sohle und weiches gummi) aber die sind nicht so der reiÃer, okay grip ist top, aber die sind mir zu steif, ich wÃ¼rde am liebsten barfuÃ fahren, denn man hat einfach mehr gefÃ¼hl. (dezenter neben efekt, wenn man so fÃ¤hrt werden die waden schÃ¶n stramm)


----------



## AxLpAc (17. Oktober 2006)

bundeswehrhallenschuhe - gehen sehr geil meiner meinung nach!


----------

